
4-Step Sailboat Retrospective for Smooth Sailing - rbanffy
https://www.pagerduty.com/blog/4-step-agile-sailboat-retrospective/?utm_content=bufferb8753&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
nowarninglabel
We call this "Speed Boat", but yes it's a great exercise.

